# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Deux rubriques  proposer [FAQ]

## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir.

Voil, je voulais vous proposer d'intgrer deux rubriques  la FAQ C dans la partie Entres/Sorties.




> *Quels sont les principales squences d'chappement (ou caractres spciaux) ?
> 
> *
> \n : saut de ligne\t : tabulation\b : placement du curseur\r : retour chariot (carriage return)\f : saut de page\a : signal sonore\\ : antislash





> *Quels sont les diffrents formats  utiliser avec printf et scanf ?
> 
> **Les formats de sortie avec printf sont les suivants :*
> 
> %d, %i : nombre entier dcimal%u : nombre entier non sign (unsigned)%o : nombre entier octal%x : nombre entier hexadcimal (minuscule)%X : nombre entier hexadcimal (majuscule)%c : caractre ASCII (type char)%f : nombre  virgule flottante%e, %E : nombre  virgule flottante au format exponentiel%g, %G : nombre au format %f ou sinon %e lorsque l'exposant est infrieur  -4%s : chane de caractres%p : pointeur%n : pointeur (nombre de caractres dj donns)
> Remarque :
> 
> Selon la man page de printf :
> 
> ...


N'hsitez pas, si vous acceptez ces rubriques,  les modifier  votre guise (correction, expression, organisation, ...).

Cordialement,
Idriss.

----------


## Pouet_forever

Il manque un caractre d'chappement -> '\v' (et peut-tre d'autres ^^ )
Pour scanf %i n'est pas compltement bon :p
Et il manque des formateurs aussi.

----------


## Melem

J'ai ajout la premire rubrique : Quel est le rle de \ dans une chane de caractres ?

Je n'ai pris la deuxime rubrique parce qu'il faut vraiment avoir choisi le pire des cours de C pour ne pas connatre ces spcifications. On peut peut-tre aussi dire la mme chose de la premire mais au moins la question tait dj plus ou moins traite par une entre existante alors j'ai juste modifi cette entre.




> Il manque un caractre d'chappement -> '\v' (et peut-tre d'autres ^^ )


a je pense que c'est pas vraiment grave  :;): .

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

 Tout d'abord merci de vos rponses.




> Je n'ai pris la deuxime rubrique parce qu'il faut vraiment avoir choisi le pire des cours de C pour ne pas connatre ces spcifications.


C'est vrai ... l'intrt que j'y trouvait est d'avoir une liste la plus complte possible (c'tait pas encore le cas mais a aurait pu tre complt/corrig au fur et  mesure). En effet, les cours sur internet que j'ai vus en ont une liste plus ou moins remplie avec les formats les plus courants mais on ne les trouve pas tous. Cependant, il est vrai que la liste de ce tuto (que je viens de voir) est suffisante (et puis il y a toujours les man pages).




> Pour scanf %i n'est pas compltement bon


Pourrait-tu m'indiquer ce qui n'est pas bon ? Le fait que %d et %i sont quivalents ? Le fait que j'ai oubli de prciser que ce sont des entiers dcimaux *signs* ? Je ne suis pas sr de savoir ce que tu penses par l  :;):  ...

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## Pouet_forever

Il ne prend pas uniquement les nombres dcimaux, mais aussi les nombre hxa et octaux  :;): 
Tir de la page de man :



```

```

----------


## ok.Idriss

Merci de la prcision  ::ccool::  ... j'aurais du regarder la man page de scanf de plus prs (j'ai surtout regard un bouquin et la man page de printf).

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## Mac LAK

On peut trouver la liste des codes d'chappement classiques ici, entre autres.

Il manque notamment :*\"* : Double quotation mark*\v* : Vertical tab*\'* : Single quotation mark*\?* : Literal question mark
Le problme des guillemets est aussi problmatique que le "\\", et quel que soit le systme d'exploitation.

Vu qu'il n'en manque que quatre, autant les ajouter  la FAQ...

----------


## JulieCarree

Bonjour,

on peut trouver les options de sorties formates pour printf aussi dans le 'GNU C Library Manual' , ici http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/man...ut-Conversions in english .

----------

